# Cub Cadet 5234DL



## WetFiet (30 d ago)

Looking at a 2004 Cub Cadet 5234DL. This unit has a 812 loader & a rear mount Woods SS60 snowblower, two attachments I'm in need of. The tractor appears to have been stored inside it's entire life, has ag tires that appear to be in good shape, has 487 hours on it and a price tag of $9495. I'm looking for opinions on price as well as reliability of the Daihatsu 0.8L 3-cyl diesel engine. Thanks in advance for opinions & information!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a listing of 14ea 5234's sold at auction.. Auction prices are typically low, but will give you an idea of value. Look them over and judge for yourself. I could find no 5234's listed in salvage, therefore the engines are not a problem.



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/auction-results/cub-cadet/5234/tractors/1100


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

They sold new, for just the tractor, no attachments, for $9300. Of course with attachments you can start adding a few thousand.


----------



## WetFiet (30 d ago)

After doing much more research, I've decided to pass on the 5234. It appears as though the final drive system was under engineered and have been problematic to the owners of new & used tractors.


----------

